# Installing Windows Mobile Device Center upgrade



## nplatzer (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been trying to install Windows Mobile Device Center and every time I try to install it, I get error messages that the system "found driver software for my device but encountered an error while attempting to install it. This operation returned because the timeout expired." What can I do to make this software install? The file I am trying to install is drvupdate-86.exe.


----------

